# MK4 Jetta Power Seat Removal...WFT?



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

Need some help on removing the front seats from a 2001 Jetta. There are a million threads and videos on removing manual seats. Everything says the manual seats have two nuts, while the power seats have torx. Well I have neither. The front of my seat has two 13mm(head) bolts. Removing these does nothing. The power seat still stops where it should, preventing the rear wheels from sliding out. I'm really confused as to how these power seats are supposed to be removed, it looks so simple on the manual seats.


----------



## josper (Mar 9, 2013)

bump...i'm looking on doing this too...anybody?


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

Anyone? I cant believe it's as hard as I'm making it


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Did you remove the two seat track covers? :laugh:


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

The two long plastic covers? Yes. but the motor still stops where it normally would.


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

It should come out with the 2 - 13mm nuts and rear track covers removed. You can try moving the different power adjustments to see what gives you better clearance.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

As stated, I dont have 13mm nuts, I have bolts. Removing them, and the rear track covers does nothing. I can see how it will work on a manual seat, but this power seat isnt coming out that simply


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

I just did a swap from manual to power in a R32 and I had to play with the power adjustments to get clearance. Is it possible there may be something bent or corroded?

Mine just rolled out once the bolts and track covers were out... 

Good luck!


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

The front bracket is like "locked" in, around the bracket. Unless I'm missing something obvious, taking the bolts out does nothing.



You can see from that nasty picture why I want to pull the seats out and clean....gross.

You can see how the seat is "locked" into the red bracket.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

its just a safety catch you probably just need to get a little more forceful with it to get it to move.


----------



## standard (Oct 17, 2001)

sit in the seat and push backwards as soon as it gets to the rear of the track


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys. Watching removal videos of manual seats, it just slides right out. I couldn't figure out why this one seemed so difficult. I'll just use a little more force!


----------



## catnmouse (Aug 15, 2014)

standard said:


> sit in the seat and push backwards as soon as it gets to the rear of the track


That was what finally did the trick for me. @VR6JH, I was having the same problem in a donor vehicle. Glad it wasn't just me lol


----------



## 512dude (Dec 11, 2018)

Before pulling all the harnesses did you disconnect your battery so the airbag light didn't go off?

I heard if you don't the light kicks up on the dash.


----------



## CameraJack (Nov 15, 2013)

512dude said:


> Before pulling all the harnesses did you disconnect your battery so the airbag light didn't go off?
> 
> I heard if you don't the light kicks up on the dash.


With my manual seats at least you just need ignition off and you can disconnect the air bag plugs under the seats just fine. Turning the ignition one with seats removed will throw up an airbag fault though which requires VagCom to reset (good thing I have VagCom...)


----------

